# Feral Cats



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 22, 2010)

Remember we posted about the Feral Cat program? They arrived Saturday. What an ordeal to configure their "condo" - all those cages tied together. Poor hubby had to step in and help the ladies from the organization LOL

There are 4 cats in here and while they are wild, Holly is determined to tame them (pictured) LOL We have finally seen 3 out of the 4 come out and look at us briefly LOL

The people come back in 2 weeks and remove the cages:


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome,thanks for the update. I bet she'll have them following her around the barn before you know it



.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 22, 2010)

They take the cages in 2 weeks??? Hurry Holly!! LOL

I see they had another curious visitor there checking them out. Keep us posted... we need pics- do you have names yet? LOL Let us know how they do!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Jan 22, 2010)

Please tell me more. I must have missed something. This is so timely! I just called the Humane Society regarding some people I was told about that will take feral cats and tame them, vs sending them to the pound for "you know"!

We have become the wierd cat people of our neighborhood. We started with a momma cat and her kittens out in my tack room. It has turned into four kittens that are now 6 months old and 5 un-neutered adults and one Momma that we caught and neutered. OMG!!! It has gotten so out of hand. We are feeding the whole freakin' neighborhood. We have the trap and were ready to keep the four kittens and get them neutered. Plus one of the adults is so pretty, we have to keep her, even though none of them will let us pet them. Of course, we'll keep Momma cat, as she loves to go to the barn with me. But, the rest must go!

So, today I was lamenting to a lady at my gym, and she told me of these people that tame feral cats. I hate to send all these cats to there death, but I can't feed the whole world! ARGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 22, 2010)

Minxeismom: There was a initial post on these feral cats. Well what it is, is a organization that gets these wild cats/kittens and spays and neuters them, checks them out, worms them, gives them their shots, and puts a microchip in their ear ( tip of the ear is cut off, for animal control to know they have been microchipped and will return them where they found them ) then they either return them where they were trapped or they offer them to farms, warehouses,etc to control the mouse/rat population. They bring them to your place and set them up in these "cat condos" for 2 weeks. Of course you have to feed and water them daily and clean their litter pans. Once the 2 weeks is up, they will come back out and let them go. You will probably not be able to catch them or touch them (my mission is too, lol). Marlene saw this thing about feral cats on RFD TV. So I did some checking around here in our area for these feral cats- Barn Cat Program. And I found them. Try searching pet organizations in your area. Or ask the human society in your area. I hope you find them! I think it wonderful. But once they are out, you need to feed them. This will keep them around. They like the mice because they like to play with them before.......well you know





EDITED: You should just be able to find the program or something simular and tell them your situtation. IMO I think because they arent really all that wild they should be able to find homes/barn, warehouses.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jan 23, 2010)

YOU ARE THE GREATEST!


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 1, 2010)

How are your kitties doing??? When they take the cages away, you might want to have something close by that they can hide in- as they will panic and run for the nearest dark hole more than likely. If you have even a dark box with some bedding in it for now or something that they can hide in, they will venture out on their own but will not feel so exposed and scared being evicted from the condos they now know as home. Just a thought... then they will find their own favorite place for a bed, etc...


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 1, 2010)

The kitties are doing very well, thank you! They come out and see everything that is going on. We have seen all 4 of them now. Everyone is different. They are so cute. Our barn kitty "Barney(black cat)" hangs around the condos and talks to them. 2 of the kitties hang outside of their box more than the other 2.

They were suppose to be released Saturday, but we got about 10" of snow, so the feral cat ladies were unable to come and release them. So they will stay in their condos for a couple more days.

The news was talking about another snow storm this friday too so I dont know when we are going to turn them loose. Dont want to turn them out into a snow storm for their first time back into the wild. So we will see. They are quite content in there now. Thats a good idea about having them a dark box for them to hide. Yeah we might have to build them a wooden box. Thanks for thinking about them! Maybe we can get some pictures of the feral cats


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 3, 2010)

This is nice that your current barn kitty can kind of befriend them through the cage and get to know them. Then maybe he can 'show them the ropes' around the farm too. If they have food and water close to their hiding place (box or something) they should hang out and then will slowly venture out. Hey, if they are still in the condos, this gives you more time to work with them, LOL


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 3, 2010)

Yea, more snow overnight again last night and more coming this weekend. Those women can't drive in/out of our long farm road with this snow/ice so they are delayed letting them loose and collecting cages/condos. I know one thing - Holly should be glad when the ladies come so she doesn't have to do that horrid cat litter box thing! LOL LOL We'll have something all set up and ready for them when the cages are collected and they are loose.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey, what if you just open the doors to the condos while they are still there and a place the kitties are used to, so they can go in and out if they want, and that way the condos are empty and ready to go when those ladies can finally get to your farm to pick them up? If they can wander in and out- they still have their 'security blanket' of the house they know, but can begin to explore? Glad to hear they are doing well.


----------

